# Mini co2?



## karatekid14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, 
I am new to planted aquariums and want to ask some questions.

I want to buy a gla 11 gal tank and a mini co2 system. I was wondering how long these co2 systems would last for an 11 gal. I don't want to constantly be buying co2, I know how expensive it can be. I want to make it into a shrimp tank for crystal reds and some algae eater fish. If you guys have any suggestions on smaller cheaper systems that would be great!

Here are links Aquarium http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/gl...rium-48-l.html 
Co2 http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co...m-premium.html

Thanks!


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

check this thread out:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/74496-new-fluval-co2-kit.html


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

few weeks ago i just bought ISTA CO2 Set 0.5L (regulator, check valve, silicon hose, diffuser, CO2 stand) about USD60


----------



## popomon (Oct 12, 2010)

does it come with a needle valve? or does it not need one


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^ those don't need one, the output is air hose compatible and also you adjust one knob only gauging with a bubble counter. 
in my opinion, small co2 systems aren't worth it, if you're going to be cheap about it, save up around 100 and just buy a co2 system off of craigslist. i used to use a small co2 system but realized that you're better off with DIY.


----------



## popomon (Oct 12, 2010)

ok, thanks man. im planning on investing the next $800 for a mantis shrimp/reef tank though haha. love plants, but gotta explore the other half of the aquarium world. Im still gonna try and get co2 for my 55gal though, reaaaaaally want some better growth


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I decided to go with a diy paintball co2 setup. I bought a regulator from someone at the planted tank. I also bought the paintball co2 tank yesterday. I will post updates soon on the rest of the equipment I have decided on.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here Are the parts I have chosen now. I will make the canister filter.

co2 tank- paintball- $20

Diy co2 regulator- $34.79

Nano co2 diffuser- $0.99









Drop Checker- $9.45









Magic Lily Pipe Set 9mm- $28.40
http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com/images/9mmLilySet.jpg

Tools- $18.95
http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com/images/2winsh.jpg

ADA tank 45x27x30cm- $60

Total- $167.49


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 14, 2011)

Opps! the last two pics didn't go through. I am buying this on ebay so the prices are correct for the last two.


----------

